

Open communities, kids and coding and people  - mulquem
http://mulqueeny.wordpress.com/2012/07/01/open-communities-kids-and-coding-and-people/

======
anigbrowl
_We have not trademarked the Coding for Kids name yet – on purpose as we
consider this a community movement and community owned project._

Trademarking does not mean you plan to making something proprietary. It can be
a means of preventing exploitation as much as anything else. If you don't
contest this abuse of the mark now (by showing that you had already used it in
the stream of commerce, then you may lose your own right to use it in future,
especially since the other party has asserted ownership of the mark. Trademark
protection is not automatic in the same way that copyright is. Ideally you
should consult a trademark lawyer, but at least check out Nolo's resources:
<http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/trademark-law>

